# Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or IP



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## fvc2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

ronwi2 said:


> Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.
> 
> I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also used to access US play store through my Nexus 7 using VPN.
But since TODAY it's directing me to my country Play Store.
It's specially weird because my google account is american. I made it when I studied in NY.
I don't know what is it's criteria.

My wife's play store is still IP based though.

I think it has SOMETHING to do with that new Google Settings app.


----------



## piensa (Feb 28, 2013)

*Confirming described behavior of Play Store.*

Since about 1 or 2 weeks ago,  actually since the OTA upgrade to 4.2.2, the Play Store a I am getting is my local one,  disregardin the country of the SIM chip,  the exit node location of a VPN... Probably they just attached each account to country's Play Store... but based on what? ... maybe a set of many parameters taken from the accounts general activity. 



ronwi2 said:


> Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.
> 
> I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Even market unlocker can't do it now.! 
I'm on 4.1 so i think its not the android version that has to do anything with it, but the Playstore version. 
Mine is at 3.10.14 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
 LIFE !
IT'S WHAT YOU MAKE OUT OF IT!


----------



## theliquid (Feb 28, 2013)

Ahh, finally I found a thread with ppl having the same problem as me.

I also noticed that Google won't allow me accessing the US playstore by simply using US VPN. 
For me it seems that they really bound my Google Account to my real country.

For example: When I have US VPN activated on my PC and I am not logged in to my Google Account I can see all the content of the US playstore. But when I login to my Google Account (while US VPN is still activated) I only get the content of the playstore of my REAL country.

This really sucks, Google.

It's quite weird that I don't have this problem with another Google account. This still seems to be IP based.


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Based on people's experiences, is it possible that the store will change based on IP address so long as there is no credit card associated with the account, but once a credit card is attached to the account, it no longer changes based on IP address?






theliquid said:


> Ahh, finally I found a thread with ppl having the same problem as me.
> 
> I also noticed that Google won't allow me accessing the US playstore by simply using US VPN.
> For me it seems that they really bound my Google Account to my real country.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Alcus (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess we all need to maintain a Google account that is not linked to a credit card. Not very practical. I hope Google gives us travellers a choice.

GT-I9000, SlimBean 4.2.1 v1.0, Semaphore 2.9.10s

GT-P1000, Overcome 3.1.0 - Kratos


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Mar 1, 2013)

Try the modded Playstore. ( Google it) 
The country restriction is removed in those. And also patched to remove the self update of the Playstore. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
 LIFE !
IT'S WHAT YOU MAKE OUT OF IT!


----------



## theliquid (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Try the modded Playstore. ( Google it)
> The country restriction is removed in those. And also patched to remove the self update of the Playstore.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ...

Click to collapse



Even the modded play store won't work anymore...  
(I just tried it) 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Mar 1, 2013)

theliquid said:


> Even the modded play store won't work anymore...
> (I just tried it)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's kinda weird on mine. 
I can see only some apps which are country specific. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
 LIFE !
IT'S WHAT YOU MAKE OUT OF IT!


----------



## theliquid (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*



Lifehacker7 said:


> It's kinda weird on mine.
> I can see only some apps which are country specific.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there is currently no way to circumvent this. :-[ 


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## theliquid (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*

Update
Found a work around:
Delete all CC and billing addresses from Google Wallet
Restart Mobile Device 
Connect VPN (for example Exit node in the US) 
Force close and Wipe data of play store App
Open play store (ensure VPN is working!) 
Add your CC again with a billing address of the country your VPN is connected to (in my case this is a real address! No fake!) 

Now the play store seems to be bound to the desired country. 

Don't know why that didn't work before (I tried it several times) - but now it works. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctwizzy (Mar 1, 2013)

What if I dont have a US/UK CC and address and just want to DL a free app? Also deleting my Canadian CC info everytime I want to get a app from a dif market is a huge hassle as ill have to add it back when i want to buy again...



theliquid said:


> Update
> Found a work around:
> Delete all CC and billing addresses from Google Wallet
> Restart Mobile Device
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## theliquid (Mar 1, 2013)

ctwizzy said:


> What if I dont have a US/UK CC and address and just want to DL a free app? Also deleting my Canadian CC info everytime I want to get a app from a dif market is a huge hassle as ill have to add it back when i want to buy again...

Click to collapse



I cannot provide a "real" solution, just this workaround.
It covers all my current needs.

A real solution would be better though ...


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

Didn't work.
Tried several times...

I managed to use my CC to make a NEW google account that works perfectly. But my existing one is fixed to my country.

=\

For me this is specially weird because I go to New York 10 times a year... The only CC I have in wallet/playstore is the one from NY. I have google wallet and google voice WORKING on my phone. I have a t-mobile account... My Nexus 4 was bought through Play Store, and delivered in NY...
And when I'm not in NY I use VPN to keep my IP from USA...
So, Google should know I travel around the world a lot and let me use all this different stores. Not lock me to my original country store.




theliquid said:


> Update
> Found a work around:
> Delete all CC and billing addresses from Google Wallet
> Restart Mobile Device
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## skingg (Mar 2, 2013)

Well this sucks. I am able to still access US contents and paid apps on the main page BUT i am unable to 'search' for paid contents anymore. This really sucks. I always support apps by purchasing them on Play Store because my country does not have paid contents, but it seems like Google is trying to ask me and others to go for alternative cracked apps instead.


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, I'm American and have a US credit card attached to my account. 

However, I live in Cambodia. 

I am able to jump back and forth between markets with TunnelBear APN. 

I know it's working because when I'm in the local market I can't see apps like Netflix, Spotify. 

But when I turn on TunnelBear and open the market again AND go to "accounts" and just select the same email address I ALWAYS use, I have to accept the agreement again, and then BOOM! I'm in the US market again, and can THEN see that Netflix /Spotify have available updates..... I also have new categories like Movies, Music.... 
This even worked today for me. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

Here is an update of screen shots of me going between the Cambodian and US markets....... 



Hope this helps someone find a solution (hit thanks if you appreciate me taking the time to post these screen shots) 






Local Cambodian market with no option to buy music/movies, and it also won't show updates for Netflix /Spotify /Pandora. 







I turn on TunnelBear VPN. 







I go to "accounts" and choose the one I ALWAYS use. 







It asks me to accept the market terms again. 







Now the US market shows up and has different categories like Movies and Music to buy. It will also show me US only apps and will finally show that the US apps I have installed already need updates and will let me install them. 







List of tracks to buy. 







Will let me buy. 



Hope that helps! 

Also, it will stay in the US market for a while even after I turn off TunnelBear. It will eventually ask me to accept the terms again and I'll be back in the local Cambodian market. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is what USED to happen with everybody.
But now it doesn't anymore.
Not in the cellphone, not in the computer... nowhere.
But it is probably something related to the new Google Services app.
Because I have multiple accounts, and only my MAIN account is not accessing the US content anymore.
And the Google Service app only works with the main account on the phone.




DanDroidian said:


> Well, I'm American and have a US credit card attached to my account.
> 
> However, I live in Cambodia.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 4, 2013)

fvc2000 said:
			
		

> This is what USED to happen with everybody.
> But now it doesn't anymore.
> Not in the cellphone, not in the computer... nowhere.
> But it is probably something related to the new Google Services app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity, have you tried using www.hola.org? (It helps you access the US Google market from your computer but not from your phone yet. It also allows you to access a few other random sites in the US or UK while you are outside those places) 

It is slowly adding more and more sites. I use it on my phone to access Hulu+ and Pandora, and I use it on my computer to access Hulu+ from my computer that is hooked up to my giant HD flat screen. 

Without it I would have to cancel my Hulu+ subscription. 

Also, it's totally free! (no, I have no connection with that them at all) 

Try it and see if that works from your computer. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you are not understanding...
It's now a problem of connection.
It's a problem of account.
We all that are having this problem CAN access USA/wherever through VPN or actually being there...
And we CAN access google play store in that country. But as soon as we log in our account. It directs to our home country play store site.
If I don't log, or if I use another account (in my case, my secondary account and my wife's account) we can access.
So... google is filtering through account information and not IP/geolocation anymore.




DanDroidian said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried using www.hola.org? (It helps you access the US Google market from your computer but not from your phone yet. It also allows you to access a few other random sites in the US or UK while you are outside those places)
> 
> It is slowly adding more and more sites. I use it on my phone to access Hulu+ and Pandora, and I use it on my computer to access Hulu+ from my computer that is hooked up to my giant HD flat screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 5, 2013)

fvc2000 said:


> I think you are not understanding...
> It's now a problem of connection.
> It's a problem of account.
> We all that are having this problem CAN access USA/wherever through VPN or actually being there...
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand. 

I can EASILY switch back and forth between markets and make purchases from both USING MY SAME ACCOUNT THAT HAS A US CREDIT CARD ATTACHED TO IT. 

So, for me, there is NO ISSUE. 

What are you saying I should be UNABLE to do now? 



Correct me if I'm wrong, but many people are UNABLE to switch markets with their main account, and some are saying it is impossible to switch between markets if you have a credit card attached to your account, and I'm verifying that this is not the case with me. 

I can access and purchase content from different markets with my main account. Do you understand that? I'm afraid you don't. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




fvc2000 said:


> I think you are not understanding...
> It's now a problem of connection.
> It's a problem of account.
> We all that are having this problem CAN access USA/wherever through VPN or actually being there...
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems I'm also able to access the UK market with TunnelBear APN too! 












After rereading the OP it definitely seems it is you that doesn't understand. 

I am able to access at LEAST 3 different markets from my phone using the same Google account, and that is what this thread is discussing. 

If you have any other steps you'd like me to try to help figure out why I'm able to do what others can't, let me know! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

DanDroidian said:


> I don't think you understand.
> 
> I can EASILY switch back and forth between markets and make purchases from both USING MY SAME ACCOUNT THAT HAS A US CREDIT CARD ATTACHED TO IT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only I understand you... But I also could do that. Till 10 days ago.

Then all of the sudden google reconized my account as being not american. And blocked me to my country's store.
I tried using vpn... I tried when I was in NY last week... I tried reseting my phone... I tried using an ATT sim card.. I tried using my british vodafone sim card... I tried deleting all information of my home country in every possible place in google account setting. In google+, wallet... Youtube... Everything.
It still takes me to my home country.
But only in my account I use as the main account on android.
All my other accounts... Which I dont use as much and have very few personal information.... And never were used with google now, or google location history... Or wallet... Work as your accounts do.
If i use a vpn to usa, I access american play store. If I have a british ip... British play store.
Only my one personal main account cant do that.
Google KNOWS my home country and is locking me inside it.

Maybe it doesnt happen to you because you dont have a Nexus. It seems to have something related to it. Specially that new Google Service app that appeared last week.

I hope now you can understand.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

To the user above...
What the thread is talking about is exactly what is happening to me.
Out of nowhere... Google is not taking in account your ip, you current location, neither your sim card.
It looks you to what google KNOWS it is your real home location.

Please learn to read.
And if u can help... Please do.

Tks




ronwi2 said:


> Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.
> 
> I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 5, 2013)

fvc2000 said:


> Not only I understand you... But I also could do that. Till 10 days ago.
> 
> Then all of the sudden google reconized my account as being not american. And blocked me to my country's store.
> I tried using vpn... I tried when I was in NY last week... I tried reseting my phone... I tried using an ATT sim card.. I tried using my british vodafone sim card... I tried deleting all information of my home country in every possible place in google account setting. In google+, wallet... Youtube... Everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course I understand; I always have. 

I was just giving an example of someone (me) who can access many different markets AND has a credit card attached. 

In case anyone else wants more info... 

I have the Galaxy Note 2 running Jelly Bean 4.1.2 XXDLL7 (Thai firmware), rooted and in located in Cambodia. 






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

But thats the thing.
Everybody that seems to be getting these problem uses nexus with 4.2.2
It seems that after google gets informed through the new google service app about your true location. It fixes you forever there.

My wife has a razr i and she is like u.
My friends that have galaxies also can do as I used to.

The ****tiest thing is. After my android locked me to my home country play store... Even on desktops i'm locked out of the us play store. The store which I had most stuff. Tv shows, apps, etc. And i just can't access them. (Apps i actually can, but not my shows anymore).

And I've seen many people getting this same behavior.
And no solution.




DanDroidian said:


> Of course I understand; I always have.
> 
> I was just giving an example of someone (me) who can access many different markets AND has a credit card attached.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, one thing you can try to do is contact Google. 

I know that myself and several other expats here that have credit cards attached to their accounts had their ability to purchase apps randomly suspended over the past 6 months or so. 

We all were requested to send scanned copies of our IDs and US billing addresses, and after we did that we were able to make purchases again. 

(that might be unrelated, but thought it is at least worth mentioning) 



fvc2000 said:


> But thats the thing.
> Everybody that seems to be getting these problem uses nexus with 4.2.2
> It seems that after google gets informed through the new google service app about your true location. It fixes you forever there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

That IS a great advice...

Let's hope it woks.
Is there a specific email to complain?

Tks!



DanDroidian said:


> Well, one thing you can try to do is contact Google.
> 
> I know that myself and several other expats here that have credit cards attached to their accounts had their ability to purchase apps randomly suspended over the past 6 months or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 5, 2013)

It was through a link I had to follow and answer multiple choice questions... Basically, it was my Google Wallet that was frozen. 



fvc2000 said:


> That IS a great advice...
> 
> Let's hope it woks.
> Is there a specific email to complain?
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

DanDroidian said:


> [IM]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/05/u4ere7e4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> It was through a link I had to follow and answer multiple choice questions... Basically, it was my Google Wallet that was frozen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try that...
But since I don't REALLY live in USA... i don't know how will I prove it.


----------



## BC01 (Mar 5, 2013)

*AW: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*

Its interesting. I deleted my CC from my account but still same issue. No access to the full store with VPN One Click. Otherwise i connected my mothers account (never filled in a CC) and it works without any problem. 

 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## dipesh9717 (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys i have tried this trick on my device and is working even after change in play store policies....try this one it will really work
Check it out now..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2178044

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 6, 2013)

dipesh9717 said:


> Guys i have tried this trick on my device and is working even after change in play store policies....try this one it will really work
> Check it out now..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2178044
> ...

Click to collapse



Not working


----------



## sargorn (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got an idea if anyone wants to give it a shot and report back.  I can't presently try this as I have Play Store balance left over (from my Nexus 7 free credit) which is in Yen.  (which is what is currently locking my address to my Japanese address).

Jump over to your wallet (wallet.google.com) and hit the Settings Cog button thing.
Change your "Home Address" from whatever country to your US country address.


----------



## Hazyman (Mar 6, 2013)

sargorn said:


> I've got an idea if anyone wants to give it a shot and report back.  I can't presently try this as I have Play Store balance left over (from my Nexus 7 free credit) which is in Yen.  (which is what is currently locking my address to my Japanese address).
> 
> Jump over to your wallet (wallet.google.com) and hit the Settings Cog button thing.
> Change your "Home Address" from whatever country to your US country address.

Click to collapse



I don't think this will work. Read through all the posts, I can tell I'm facing the same issue but my case it odd. 

I lived in Australia but now my main account stuck in US market, in anyway I can't switch back to home country. Account profiles set to Australia, credit card address in Australia, SIM card is Australian, market unlocker switched back to Australia, cleared all data with Google Play, Google Play Services, Google Service Framewok, no luck. Though I'm glad I can still access US, but now Australian store is having specials. And I'm concerning I will not be able to purchase devices in Australian Google play. My other account doesn't have this problem at all, weird!


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 6, 2013)

sargorn said:


> I've got an idea if anyone wants to give it a shot and report back.  I can't presently try this as I have Play Store balance left over (from my Nexus 7 free credit) which is in Yen.  (which is what is currently locking my address to my Japanese address).
> 
> Jump over to your wallet (wallet.google.com) and hit the Settings Cog button thing.
> Change your "Home Address" from whatever country to your US country address.

Click to collapse



Just tried it but no go - I deleted everything in my google account that could assign me to a specific country and added an US address but I'm still locked to Denmark


----------



## BC01 (Mar 6, 2013)

I got it!!! ... in my case.

Here in Austria only Apps are available in the Play Store. But in Germany Books, Video and Music.

This was my Way:
- First step was to delete my Creditcard (with Austrian Adress) in Wallet
- Force Close the Play Store App and delete Cache and Data
- Restart Mobile
- Activate VPN OneClick or other VPN Programm (i don't know if its necessary, but i did it)
- choose you country  
- Open the store an accept the terms
- Go to an Pay-App and click on buy
- Insert your Creditcard again with your German (LogoiX) or UK/US (Borderlinx)
- ... wait ... and recognize the full expirience!!

My mistake was to insert the LogoiX or Borderlinx adress and the CC in the browser with Wallet and VPN.
It only worked for me when i added the CC in the Play App!

Maybe it will work for you also!

Sorry for my english an good luck!


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 6, 2013)

*Sv: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*

Did exactly as described but still nothing. As soon as I try to go to play store via Google books i get a Web page saying it's not avaliable in my region 

Sendt fra min Nexus 10 med Tapatalk2


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

What you are saying is that when I restar the phone and go to play store on android, and accept the terms... I will still not have full access... But AFTER I make a purchase and add on the app my CC with an US address. I will then be "unlocked"?

But shouldnt the the terms reappear?! To accept the new playstore location?


Tks



BC01 said:


> I got it!!! ... in my case.
> 
> Here in Austria only Apps are available in the Play Store. But in Germany Books, Video and Music.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 7, 2013)

BC01 said:


> I got it!!! ... in my case.
> 
> Here in Austria only Apps are available in the Play Store. But in Germany Books, Video and Music.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




okay I tested it again this morning and got a bit further

Now i can access the US Play Store but I cant download anything - I get the error BM-PP-11

I've tried to google it but can't find it anywhere

Edit: new error when trying to download a frre tv episode: BM-PP-19

Edit 2:

Okay now i've succesfully got a free episode of breaking bad from the google play store. I'm still not able to buy anything.

What i did after the above steps:

While still connected to US VPN i cleared data on the google wallet app and then sat it up again. this took about 5 minutes but it let me choose my danish CC i added earlier in Play store.

Then while still on VPN I could 'buy' a free episode of breaking bad - and play it after without being connected to VPN

I then tried to buy a $1 magazine while connected to VPN but here i get either a timeout error or BM-PP-11 error


----------



## cmlx (Mar 8, 2013)

Even I can see paid apps w/o VPN, I cannot search paid ones,


----------



## webwude (Mar 8, 2013)

mbeltoft said:


> Edit: new error when trying to download a frre tv episode: BM-PP-19

Click to collapse



I tried to set everything to the german shop (I live in Austria), as I am german, I have a german credit card and adress - without vpn, music works (even purchasing a free song), books work (purchasing a free book) - only movies still fail due to error "bm-pp-19".
If I try to use google play on a pc, I get an error message while trying to purchase or rent a movie...


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## xSheetGames (Mar 8, 2013)

*china play store*

very interesting thread. can anyone tell me how china is doing in terms of the play store? i heard the rumour, that in china there is no play store at all...


----------



## skingg (Mar 8, 2013)

xSheetGames said:


> very interesting thread. can anyone tell me how china is doing in terms of the play store? i heard the rumour, that in china there is no play store at all...

Click to collapse



There is a Play Store. Just there isnt any paid contents. Market Unlocker used to have access to China's Play Store.


----------



## Sorans (Mar 9, 2013)

*same dHistri*

I was following this thread with interest and then, I thought I should at least try to do some of the stuff suggested.

I did the following to be able to download paid applications on the store.

- Used one of my Google accounts to switch completely to Japanese, G+ language and all (though it's most likely pointless)
- Made a new Google Wallet with a fictional name and a random Japanese Zip code.
- Used my Visa debit card for the credit card information and it was ACTUALLY accepted even though the name and the zip code were wrong !

And after switching accounts on my Nexus 7, I succeeded in accessing the Japanese Google Play Store and purchasing an application (an SRPG named Tactics Union)

Also, I was using a VPN but I think it's also pointless by now, right ?

I honestly didn't think my debit card would be accepted, especially since Japanese accounts tend to be very strict when it comes to this kind of information.


----------



## fvc2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

I also managed to do this with a new account on my phone... New google wallet, etc.
It all works.
The problem is with the main account you/we use on our androids.
This one got locked.




Sorans said:


> I was following this thread with interest and then, I thought I should at least try to do some of the stuff suggested.
> 
> I did the following to be able to download paid applications on the store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sorans (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, but I honestly don't care about it that much since I'm not committed to the Google Play store. And my main is probably locked to the American store which is alright.


----------



## Hazyman (Mar 9, 2013)

xSheetGames said:


> very interesting thread. can anyone tell me how china is doing in terms of the play store? i heard the rumour, that in china there is no play store at all...

Click to collapse



They do have actually, just no paid app shown up.

my finding regarding this issue if it helps, I've tried twice and it worked.

very simple, connecting to VPN for a certain long time. The first time I connected VPN and went asleep, the next morning after refreshing Google Play, market changed. The second time I connected VPN just for an hour then the market changed.

I don't know why, but as long as it still work, I can live with it for now. However, my other accounts can be switched promptly like long ago.


----------



## szabogabor10 (Mar 9, 2013)

I had this problem too.
I changed the address of my Hungarian CC to a London one and now it works like a charm with my UK VPN. I see the UK Store even on my unrooted phone with a Hungarian SIM. On my computer I always see the UK Store with all the books, movies, music etc. with my Google account no matter what IP I use.


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 10, 2013)

*Sv: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*



szabogabor10 said:


> I had this problem too.
> I changed the address of my Hungarian CC to a London one and now it works like a charm with my UK VPN. I see the UK Store even on my unrooted phone with a Hungarian SIM. On my computer I always see the UK Store with all the books, movies, music etc. with my Google account no matter what IP I use.

Click to collapse



How did you change the address  of your CC?  Is it somewhere in the Google account settings? 



Sendt fra min Nexus 10 med Tapatalk2


----------



## sargorn (Mar 11, 2013)

It may have been reverted in the last few days.  I've managed to get access back to the US store.

Here are a few of the things I tried:
* US VPN/Market Enabler (this is how it used to work).
* Used up my Yen Play store balance.  (still have 98y with nothing to buy).
* Stayed connected to a US VPN for an extended time.
* Deleted cards and readded.
* Attempted to buy something from the Japanese store, with the US card.  (This gave me a price in dollars when confirming - if I had to guess this step was the key).
* After "using" (or just attempting to use) the US card, the old clear data, force close, VPN + Market Enabler worked.


----------



## lordlad (Mar 12, 2013)

nope..still doesn't...not for me at least.


----------



## defsix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok , this has been bugging me for the past few days, tried Market Unlocker with and without a VPN on my Tablet S and Xperia Z and it just won't work. I used a VPN on my laptop and I still can't access different Markets. Everything still priced in my local currency. 
After a bit of digging around it appears to be ties to a few things. 1st , your country setting in https://www.google.com/settings/account?hl=en and then go to email settings and change the country here. 2nd , payment options I already have a UK card on a UK address as default payment method (this didn't work as it was) but my second card was for my local country so I changed both cards to a UK address. Cleared cache and app data on both devices, waited about 10 minutes. Logged on through a VPN on my laptop to Play and the UK Market appeared at last ! Then logged onto play on both my devices , without a VPN , using Market Unlocker to set them to UK providers and bingo we have UK Play!!
I know its a long way round, but at least we have access to all the Google Services now, as for switching countries again to get country specific non google apps, I haven't tried. There are other ways to get these non-pay apps.

For non pay apps I guess you could use a Modded Store to get you the non-google stuff.


----------



## Geo1997 (Mar 13, 2013)

defsix said:


> For non pay apps I guess you could use a Modded Store to get you the non-google stuff.

Click to collapse



Modded Play Store apks don't work.


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 13, 2013)

*Sv: Play Store Now Only Allows Access Based on Country of Google Account, Not SIM or*



defsix said:


> Ok , this has been bugging me for the past few days, tried Market Unlocker with and without a VPN on my Tablet S and Xperia Z and it just won't work. I used a VPN on my laptop and I still can't access different Markets. Everything still priced in my local currency.
> After a bit of digging around it appears to be ties to a few things. 1st , your country setting in https://www.google.com/settings/account?hl=en and then go to email settings and change the country here. 2nd , payment options I already have a UK card on a UK address as default payment method (this didn't work as it was) but my second card was for my local country so I changed both cards to a UK address. Cleared cache and app data on both devices, waited about 10 minutes. Logged on through a VPN on my laptop to Play and the UK Market appeared at last ! Then logged onto play on both my devices , without a VPN , using Market Unlocker to set them to UK providers and bingo we have UK Play!!
> I know its a long way round, but at least we have access to all the Google Services now, as for switching countries again to get country specific non google apps, I haven't tried. There are other ways to get these non-pay apps.
> 
> For non pay apps I guess you could use a Modded Store to get you the non-google stuff.

Click to collapse



But can you buy anything from the UK Store? Movies, tv shows, books, magazines? 


I have tricked my way into the us play store but I get errors when I try to but anything other than apps 

Sendt fra min Nexus 10 med Tapatalk2


----------



## defsix (Mar 13, 2013)

mbeltoft said:


> But can you buy anything from the UK Store? Movies, tv shows, books, magazines?
> 
> 
> I have tricked my way into the us play store but I get errors when I try to but anything other than apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. Just tried it now. Changed method of payment to my local countries card. Bought a magazine, downloading now. No problems! 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## szabogabor10 (Mar 13, 2013)

mbeltoft said:


> How did you change the address  of your CC?  Is it somewhere in the Google account settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min Nexus 10 med Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Go to Google Wallet, then click on "Payment methods" on the left and click "Edit". After that add a new address.


----------



## lordlad (Mar 14, 2013)

defsix said:


> Ok , this has been bugging me for the past few days, tried Market Unlocker with and without a VPN on my Tablet S and Xperia Z and it just won't work. I used a VPN on my laptop and I still can't access different Markets. Everything still priced in my local currency.
> After a bit of digging around it appears to be ties to a few things. 1st , your country setting in https://www.google.com/settings/account?hl=en and then go to email settings and change the country here. 2nd , payment options I already have a UK card on a UK address as default payment method (this didn't work as it was) but my second card was for my local country so I changed both cards to a UK address. Cleared cache and app data on both devices, waited about 10 minutes. Logged on through a VPN on my laptop to Play and the UK Market appeared at last ! Then logged onto play on both my devices , without a VPN , using Market Unlocker to set them to UK providers and bingo we have UK Play!!
> I know its a long way round, but at least we have access to all the Google Services now, as for switching countries again to get country specific non google apps, I haven't tried. There are other ways to get these non-pay apps.
> 
> For non pay apps I guess you could use a Modded Store to get you the non-google stuff.

Click to collapse



tried what you did and change every settings to US, login to VPN, etc........still doesn't work..  im already at wit's end.


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 14, 2013)

I've got it to work 

see my earlier post on how I got into the US playstore but couldn't buy anything.

This was due to my Danish credit card. 
So i signed up with www.entropay.com that gives you a virtual US Visa card
I put that into my google wallet and now I can buy magazines and TV series (and prolly movies too - haven't tried yet) - only little flaw is that i have to be on VPN to do it

so i connect to a US vpn (tunnelbear), go in to Play store and buy what i want, disconnect VPN and download it


----------



## defsix (Mar 14, 2013)

lordlad said:


> tried what you did and change every settings to US, login to VPN, etc........still doesn't work..  im already at wit's end.

Click to collapse



Did you change all your card address in google wallet ? 

I did the misses phone and it took over an hour, with repeated force closing of the play app and wiping of app data & cache.

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




mbeltoft said:


> I've got it to work
> 
> see my earlier post on how I got into the US playstore but couldn't buy anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need to use a VPN any more to access the UK one. Obviously I am not going to go changing after all the hassle i had the first time  

Are you sure you still need the VPN ?


----------



## mbeltoft (Mar 14, 2013)

defsix said:


> Did you change all your card address in google wallet ?
> 
> I did the misses phone and it took over an hour, with repeated force closing of the play app and wiping of app data & cache.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just tried 'buying' a free tv episode without VPN and i get server error BM-PP-19

When i connect via VPN it works without any errors


----------



## webwude (Mar 14, 2013)

mbeltoft said:


> I just tried 'buying' a free tv episode without VPN and i get server error BM-PP-19
> 
> When i connect via VPN it works without any errors

Click to collapse



Same here - besides movies everything works fine (apps, books, music). Seems that for movies still some IP check is in place...


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## defsix (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, so just tried to purchase a movie. I tried this through the Movie app, TV shows don't show up when I click through to the UK Play Store. I tried the movies and I'm getting the same error's as the rest of you. Bring on the UK VPN and try again. First time, no problems on a non UK card too. 
In the end it's irrelevant, the stuff is still overpriced. £2.99 for a 10 year old SD and £4.99 for it in HD. I'm a member of a large distribution system so I get my pick of stuff anyway in any format I want... 
It's just the way Google has to go about segregating it's available media to some countries and not others thar drives me crazy. 

Sent from the brain via my Xperia Z &  XDA PHD


----------



## lordlad (Mar 19, 2013)

Still can't...this is what i tried.


Changed all my address to US in gmail, google account settings and google wallet.
deleted all my credit card tied to my local address (i'm from singapore) in google wallet and add a new virtual credit card from entropay. I can confirm this card is working as i've successfully added it in my US Playstation network account.
Cleared cache and stop google play store app in my nexus 4 and 7.
wait for like erm....10 minutes?
Connect to VPN via hotspot.
Verified i am coming from a US IP address using www.strongvpn.com
use market unlocker to change my carrier to Verizon (US).

and the end result is.....................still default to my local singapore play store... :'-( *SOB* *SOB*


----------



## defsix (Mar 19, 2013)

I've just had trouble doing this with a third account. It just wasn't working for me, I did everything the same as before and still no good. 

Eventually I decided to use a device I had already got the UK market on on and add the account I was having trouble with on that device too ( so 2 accounts on that device) and bingo, UK market, wiped cache / app data on the 2nd accounts main device. Resigned in and nów I have UK store for that account too. Removed the 2nd account from other device and still working perfect. No VPN needed unless purchasing  movies. 

Hope this helps. 

Sent from the brain via my Xperia Z &  XDA PHD


----------



## auralzx (Mar 19, 2013)

I sure hope Google is doing something about this, maybe let us choose our regions for apps at least -_-

VPN used to work, but I have no idea how to change the country of my Google Account.

Perhaps Google Now is being used to find out our real countries.


----------



## FuzzyBlacken (Mar 19, 2013)

This problem is also faced when ordering Nexus devices from India


----------



## kibox (Mar 22, 2013)

*can someone ask an apk from this guy*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32821103&postcount=6

can someone ask an apk from this guy
and share it here.


EDIT
Its an old post.
But based on that it is possible that new leaked version 4.0.16 could allow access to restricted material...


----------



## Benfran (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been trying many solutions for the past weeks, and the best one is this:

- Force close Play store, and wipe all data

- Open market enabler, and select the network you want to fake (for US, T-Mobile works best). 

- Open any VPN client, and connect to a US Proxy. I'd suggest Tunnel Bear as the best one. 

-Open Play Store, and that's it. You can view and download any app as if you were in the US with T-Mobile.

Now, if someone has ever paid any app with his account, for this solution to work, you have to create or use another google account, and follow the same steps as above. But once you're inside play store, change the account to the newly created. 

It's long but it works !


----------



## DanDroidian (Mar 26, 2013)

Benfran said:


> Now, if someone has ever paid any app with his account, for this solution to work, you have to create or use another google account, ...

Click to collapse



That part isn't true though. I've made dozens of purchases with my main account and can jump from market to market with it.


----------



## auralzx (Mar 27, 2013)

Benfran said:


> I've been trying many solutions for the past weeks, and the best one is this:
> 
> - Force close Play store, and wipe all data
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doesn't work


----------



## PALMPIL0T (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry mate, now google locks your region based on your sign-in location. There's nothing you can do about it. Even a US VPN won't help!


----------



## coyotte.yoyo (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a quick solution :


Create a new Google account with a US credit card (prepaid for example) and a US address.
Connect to a VPN (TunnelBear in my case)
Login with the new account
Now, you are logged to the US store
I try all the proposed solutions, but this is the only one which is working for me !


----------



## aisyahelzahra (Mar 28, 2013)

coyotte.yoyo said:


> I have a quick solution :
> 
> 
> Create a new Google account with a US credit card (prepaid for example) and a US address.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Have anyone tried this way? I don't know how to purchase US credit card...

Sent from my Xperia mini pro, Asri Aisyah El Zahra


----------



## coyotte.yoyo (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought mine on eBay for 20€ (amount credited on card : 25US$)


----------



## abovequator (Mar 29, 2013)

*The opposite problem*

I'm having the opposite problem (which is contrary to several comments in this thread)

I live in India and have India CC. My play store has been India play store for several years now. But, I couldn't order Nexus4 with India CC, so I grabbed an opportunity to go to US for a few weeks for work. Created a US bank account, got a US CC (well, actually a debit card) and ordered the Nexus4.

Now, I'm back in India and I've deleted the US CC and US delivery address info from wallet. But, my account is now converted to US account and only connects to US play store (both on mobile and computer). I would prefer to connect to India play store and most of my relevant apps/books/movies are there. India specific apps don't even show up in search (ex. Bookmyshow), within the mobile interface. 

This is seriously an annoyance. Cannot get any of the above suggestions to work either!


----------



## newalopez (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, the real problem is that google determines your country from an "unknown and secret way" , I also have a nexus 4, from the playstore, with US account, but now, I have my country specific market, from one day to another, it's supposed to have the 'US only' as you, but not, for me happened to switch alone to country specific.

I really prefer the US one, because In my country I can't find any of those things, I wanted to buy the wireless charger for example...


----------



## kibox (Mar 30, 2013)

*racism*

now this is racism.


----------



## DanDroidian (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm still able to jump between markets, and my account is connected to a US credit card.

#justsayin


----------



## segads (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I try an app and error!! Well I download aptoide and download that app.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lordlad (Apr 2, 2013)

Kinda disappointed that till now, nobody knew the 'science' behind the region switching for google play. Also, it is very bureaucratic of google to do it without announcing anything. What if i am migrating to another country soon and do not want to create a new google account just for that?


----------



## coyotte.yoyo (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone tried my solution ?


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## bradwombo (Apr 2, 2013)

I am screwed and cannot get updates anymore for some of my apps.

I am Australian and have Aus Credit cards; but I now live in Japan. I purchased a new Sony Xperia Z in Japan but now it has switched to the Australian markets only.

All the app updates for the Sony applications on my phone no longer work because I cannot access the Japanese area of Google Play.

Actually the phone tells me that there is an update available; as soon as I click on the button it opens Google Play but then drops back to the Google Play entry screen.

Grrrr. Come on Google change it back I cannot even use the phone with all of the functionality that the carrier is providing anymore!!!!


----------



## kibox (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to try something that worked for me. 
Who will give me his Google password in pm, and what market you want? 
Delete card before of course.


----------



## auralzx (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice try but I think that's against xda rules.


----------



## kibox (Apr 3, 2013)

ok, I will try to post how to do it in next days, 90% sure it will work for everyone, you can even switch to market you want

EDIT
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39901540#post39901540


----------



## DanDroidian (Apr 4, 2013)

kibox said:


> I want to try something that worked for me.
> Who will give me his Google password in pm, and what market you want?
> Delete card before of course.

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## fvc2000 (Apr 4, 2013)

Something very crazy is happening at Play Store...

Tonite I was given BACK access to US Play store, and then it went off back to Brazil... than back to US... than back to brazil...
Without VPN access!
Even bought a song and a book in US Play store with my Entropay Card with US address and valid US phone (that I always had on this account)
And when I tried connecting to my vpn to check if I could make everything steady... it suddenly stopped, and kicked me back to brazil.
On the PC browser, and on the phone app... at the same time.

It looks like google is really tracking us, and in realtime.


----------



## auralzx (Apr 4, 2013)

This makes me want to ditch Android altogether -.-


----------



## DanDroidian (Apr 5, 2013)

auralzx said:


> This makes me want to ditch Android altogether -.-

Click to collapse



Contact them and tell them what markets you want access to before getting bent out of shape.


----------



## auralzx (Apr 5, 2013)

Hahaha i'll try but I only have a local credit card but i've bought apps from the play store with it before through MarketAccess


----------



## inmydream316 (Apr 17, 2013)

*not working even using VPN*

Like others said it’s not working anymore. 
I am in US and trying to enter Japan or korea’s market. 
It used to work with VPN but now it doesn’t work anymore even using VPN. 
I think google locked my account in USA. 

So I tried my dad’s account since he has tablet. 
I logged in his account using VPN and it worked!! Could access other countries’ app market.
I tried again with my account and not working.

So my assumption is they locked my account where I live which is USA even though ip address is changed.
What if I really moved into different country? I will be locked with USA app market only. 

Come on GOOGLE!!!!


----------



## josalvmo (May 2, 2013)

*Still not working*

Does anyone has any update?

I contacted Google and they recommended to do this. But still not working. 

Follow these steps to add a new shipping or billing address to your account, or edit an existing address:

1. Sign in to your Google Wallet account.
2. Click the gear icon in the upper right.
3. Click the Billing and shipping addresses tab.
- To add a new address, click New Address.
- To edit an address, locate the address and click edit.
4. Fill in your address and click Save.

If more than one address has been provided, you can choose which one you'd like to use as the default shipping address by clicking on "Set as default" below the desired address.


----------



## teaza (May 2, 2013)

*Entropay Us-Cc*



mbeltoft said:


> I've got it to work
> 
> see my earlier post on how I got into the US playstore but couldn't buy anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello @ all!

I registered at Entropay and did choose US as my residence to get an US-Credit-Card. I live in germany. Now they want me to send documents to verify my account. Will i nevertheless get an US-CC or what will happen? Thanks!


----------



## defsix (May 4, 2013)

josalvmo said:


> Does anyone has any update?
> 
> I contacted Google and they recommended to do this. But still not working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I messed up my Play store for my main account (changed address on credit card to it's original country from the country of the market i wanted) so I contacted the G!

*From Google *:
Thanks for contacting us about country support for Google Play. We use the billing address of your default payment instrument in Google Wallet to help determine your home country for accessing the Play Store. Our collection of content can vary by country, so your view of the Play Store may differ from what others are seeing when you travel outside of the country listed on your default payment method's billing address.

Please note that you must have a valid payment method with a billing address located inside a country in order to access that country's Play Store.

If you're having issues viewing your intended country's Play Store and would like to change your default payment method or update an existing billing address in Google Wallet, please use the following steps:

1) Sign into your Google Wallet account to manage your payment methods (https://wallet.google.com/manage/paymentMethods)

2) Add a new card or change your default payment instrument to one with a billing address located inside your desired country

3) Open the Play Store and navigate to any item available for download

4) Click to begin a download until you reach the "Accept and buy" screen (no need to complete the purchase)

5) Close the Play Store and clear data for the Google Play Store application (Settings > Apps > Google Play Store > Clear Data) or clear your browser cache

6) Re-open the Play Store. You should now see the Play Store that matches your default payment instrument's billing country.

If you haven't yet added a payment method to your account for the first time, please add a card directly from the Play Store with a billing address that matches your intended country location. Then, follow steps 3 through 6 to show your intended country's Play Store.

If you believe that you're experiencing a different location-related issue, please first verify if the country of your primary payment method matches your intended country. If the countries match, please provide any screenshots and additional details that might help me resolve your issue.

We appreciate your feedback as we continue bringing more content to Google Play. Thank you for reaching out!

*This worked for me, however on my second device I had to wipe Play store data/cache then re-accept T&C's*

Now my secondary accounts only one of which has a payment method actually change country every time I change my VPN destination country which is quite handy !


----------



## Sndv (May 5, 2013)

*...*

..


----------



## teaza (May 6, 2013)

Can you buy movies also? If i try to buy a movie i'm getting the error-message [bm-pp-19]

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Ok. I managed to buy the magazine "Total Film" so this means that i can use the us-store, BUT: the movie-proplem is still there. Now if i click on buy movie, the message "payment declined" appears (same Credit Card which i bought the magazine).

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## inmydream316 (May 6, 2013)

defsix said:


> I messed up my Play store for my main account (changed address on credit card to it's original country from the country of the market i wanted) so I contacted the G!
> 
> *From Google *:
> Thanks for contacting us about country support for Google Play. We use the billing address of your default payment instrument in Google Wallet to help determine your home country for accessing the Play Store. Our collection of content can vary by country, so your view of the Play Store may differ from what others are seeing when you travel outside of the country listed on your default payment method's billing address.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok..if this is correct one, then VPN doesn't really matter as long as we have desired country's billing address to access market
hmm..now i need to contact one of my friends to give me their address. what about pre-paid cards??


----------



## teaza (May 6, 2013)

I bought a google play gift card. Tried again to buy a movie, but transaction still faild. Simply annoying...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## defsix (May 7, 2013)

Try the movie purchase through the VPN, that's how I got it to work. I think they're stricter about the movies. 

Sent from my brain via my keyboard on my Xperia Z


----------



## teaza (May 7, 2013)

I did try with hideman enabled and with working us-ip. Also tried with marketenabler additionally. Also tried on pc via working us-ip. Dont know what the problem is....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## defsix (May 7, 2013)

teaza said:


> I did try with hideman enabled and with working us-ip. Also tried with marketenabler additionally. Also tried on pc via working us-ip. Dont know what the problem is....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I assume you have a US credit card, US IP & US Play account? 

Sent from my brain via my keyboard on my Xperia Z


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## teaza (May 7, 2013)

Anything but US-Credit-Card. I'm about to get one via entropay but they still need time to enable my account. If i got the card, i will try again. Weird thing is that i could buy the us-magazine but who knows what they do check when buying movies...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ankur Yadav (May 8, 2013)

So what guys ,,,just make a new google account in italy that's it...


I think u should allow google to detect ur location, u may hv disabled it therefore google is still thinking ur in U.S


----------



## teaza (May 8, 2013)

Ankur Yadav said:


> So what guys ,,,just make a new google account in italy that's it...
> 
> 
> I think u should allow google to detect ur location, u may hv disabled it therefore google is still thinking ur in U.S

Click to collapse



An italian account is no option to me. I want to see the movies in english. 

But here is how to manage a working us-google-play-account:

1. Create a google-account via US-ip (vpn)

2. Create an entropay-account and get your       virtual Credit Card

3. Buy movies

I think that in my case, the problem was, that google did not accept my german Credit Cards. The only Card that worked was the Entropay-Card.





Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jakeellis01 (May 15, 2013)

Today my store updated to the latest version (new sync stuff in google)
My UK store is now back to my country store (only apps available) 

Weirdly enough the website is still under UK, so the Music/Magazines/Movies are available but only from play.google.com

anyone experience this issue?  any workaround?


----------



## fvc2000 (May 16, 2013)

jakeellis01 said:


> Today my store updated to the latest version (new sync stuff in google)
> My UK store is now back to my country store (only apps available)
> 
> Weirdly enough the website is still under UK, so the Music/Magazines/Movies are available but only from play.google.com
> ...

Click to collapse



It just happened to me...
For the past 2 months I managed to revert my Play Store to US.
But today after many updates from play store, it locked me again to brazil.
I tried all the tricks again, but nothing seems to work.
Did all the support from Play Store posted a few posts above also. Nothing.
And I have a american address, american IP and american credit card.

Weird.


----------



## rohitsaini929 (May 16, 2013)

i cannot ad credit card [rpc s-7 aec-0] ERROR


----------



## defsix (May 16, 2013)

This happened to me also. Attempt to purchase something but cancel at the last option. Give it a few hours and it should come back. This happened to be when the new update came out.

All good now  

Sent from my brain via my keyboard on my Xperia Z


----------



## fvc2000 (May 17, 2013)

Yes... It just got US Play Store back.
Weird!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jp.esteban (May 17, 2013)

So what's a step-by-step surefire way of getting US play store access? I've been trying to use some of the information from earlier in the thread: the only credit card in my Google wallet is an American one with a US address, I'm using tunnelbear VPN to get a US IP, and I've tried again and again making purchases/canceling at the last option, waiting for hours, and clearing play store data.

Nothing worked. I can at least view the play store in the browser as a US account, but it says my device is incompatible when I try to install region locked apps like Spotify and Google Books.

What am I missing?


----------



## defsix (May 17, 2013)

Stop wiping data from the Play Store, it will come eventually, it took as long as 36 hours once for me. I actually went through with a purchase in the end. 

Sent from my brain via my keyboard on my Xperia Z


----------



## naskox (May 17, 2013)

My wallet account was blocked because of faking Play, and now even with  VPN my account cannot unlock Play, I want to upload books in website, I don't want the full Play Store on my phones or whereever. I hope you understand me.


----------



## letsdodis (May 17, 2013)

*cancelled*



naskox said:


> My wallet account was blocked because of faking Play, and now even with  VPN my account cannot unlock Play, I want to upload books in website, I don't want the full Play Store on my phones or whereever. I hope you understand me.

Click to collapse



I can access google play US store now with my other account. but i cannot purchase using my debit card. It kept getting cancelled on the last second. I know it has balance available in it. i kept on trying and now it displays that 'this payment method has been declined' . i dont have other cards and i dont know how to activate the entropay credit as my debit doesnt send me monthly paper bills and i dont know where to look for the charges that gets billed on my card . ive read that some people where able to purchase again after 24 hours. but they complained to google first. i cant complain since my access to Play is not legit.


----------



## naskox (May 17, 2013)

Write to them, I had the same problem and they fixed my account without asking question, but I had to explain a little bit and even tell some lies, but everything went OK, and back to my apps only play store which I wanted. Now I only want to upload some books, but now it is too late for my account...


----------



## defsix (May 18, 2013)

I think from now on this Play store switching isn't going to work. All Incandescent recommend is get the play store from the country you are going to use the most be it your home country or the US and stick with it. And if you don't choose the US you'll just have to wait for the services to come to your country. That's what I've done, it ain't worth the hassle sometimes 

Sent from my brain via my keyboard on my Xperia Z


----------



## naskox (May 18, 2013)

I sort of fixed my problem with making new account only for uploading books...I can't seem to find anywhere intel about where Google is about stretching its coverage of Google Play, because I suppose they are nto doing anything about it. In my country when I say that I have bought an application they are like:"wtf maan, why you spend money for bull****s. "


----------



## society mike (May 19, 2013)

I've had the same problem since I moved back to the US. 

I'm now in USA, on an HTC One from AT&T, using their sim, etc. 
But....  rooted

I previously lived in Japan, for 13yrs, with many Android devices acquired there. 

My Play store still shows Japan version. 

After many calls to Google Play support, we came to the conclusion that I would have to reset my devices. (more later) 

According to Google support, SIM based devices use the carriers signal ip to determine location for Play. However, since my One is rooted, they said it won't properly report to the Play store to send location. 

I reset/flashed all my other devices, then revisited Google dashboard. 
Funny thing, only a couple show in my Play store now. 

Support said it could take about a week for my Play store to show up as US after resetting everything. 

So about a week and a half later, my HTC One suddenly asked me to agree to terms when opening Play store... Boom! USA Play store showed up! Great! 
Now, another week later... It's all reverted back to Japanese Play store.. Wtf. 

Funny thing, I can still get to Google Music on pc but not search/buy anymore. 

I will unroot my One for a week and see if the USA store comes back.


----------



## Specialosio (May 29, 2013)

So, something similar, but I find (?) a solution?

I'm Italian, I opened my account in Italy many years ago, then I moved one year to Vietnam, then one year to New Zealanad.

Never problem until now that I moved to Australia.

I update my google wallet with the new address some days ago, and my address in my google (not google+)
Nothing.
Today when I log in from pc, they ask me to accept new market condition.
Nothing
I add the new Australian Credit card
Nothing
I try to buy an app
Nothing.

Basically I try all I found online, but nothing, my market still were New Zealand's one..

So I was trying to buy (not really, but following the step) a nexus 4, but I still received the error message, my country wasn't support for that

The website was
https://play.google.com/store/devices?&hl=en

So I just (I don't even know why) change the last 2 letters

from
https://play.google.com/store/devices?&hl=en
to
https://play.google.com/store/devices?&hl=it

and boooom
everything work now, Australian playstore... I can buy movie, book, nexus... unbelievable...


----------



## yamatona (Jun 4, 2013)

So I believe Google decides where you are by

Sim card provider
Android ID
Ip address
GPS location
Cell tower location
Credit Card location (Bank?)
Phone number
Phone language setting?
Probably there are so many other parameters I would imagine.

Then gives certain weights to each of the above. If something changes the secret algorithm calculates your location again.

I've tried everything in this thread except creating another gmail address using VPN, and adding that. Nothing worked.

I have fake gps location, ip in target country using openvpn, my account with all target market addresses. Still nothing.

I'm sure if I changed my android ID, removed SIM card, used new gmail account, used vpn and a fresh install of my phone I would be able to download apps from target market.


----------



## Specialosio (Jun 5, 2013)

yamatona said:


> So I believe Google decides where you are by
> 
> Sim card provider
> Phone number
> Phone language setting?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about that, because with me I have a tablet as well with my old italian sim card, and Italian phone language..
I always had that one with me, even if, to be honest, is my secondo phone and basically I never use that..
Could be that they don't care about the second phone, same as the km walked counting system... (they count the one that you use more)


----------



## DanDroidian (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the Note 2.

I have my email linked to an American credit card.

I can buy from the US/UK/local Cambodian market here.

All I do is this....

1) start TunnelBear

2) force close market (don't have to clear cache/data at all)

3) open the market again and reselect my same Google account

4) it pops up a confirmation box and I accept

5)I will stay in that market for a long time, even if I immediately shut down TunnelBear




Easy as that (for me)


----------



## ronwi2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Google seems to have changed how it determines which country's Play Store can be accessed.

I have a US based Google account.  In the past, the access behavior was as follows:


If I had a tablet without a SIM card, I would have access to the Google Play store corresponding to the IP address of the tablet.  I could switch from one country's store to another using a VPN.
If I had a phone with a SIM card, I would have access to the Play Store corresponding to the country of the SIM card.  By way of example, if I was in the US with a phone with a UK SIM accessing the internet via wifi, I would have access to the UK Play Store (SIM card trumped IP address for store selection.)

This behavior now seems to have changed.  Access now seems to be based upon the country of the Google account - so in each of the two examples above, I would now get the US Play store.  Recently I was in Italy using a Nexus 4 with an Italian SIM and could only access the US store.  This was particularly dysfunctional as I wanted to download a Vodafone app (My 190, xda won't let me post the link because I haven't posted enough here) which would have been handy to use with my Vodafone SIM but was unable to do so (it wouldn't show up on a search on Google Play on the phone, and the web interface would tell me "this item cannot be installed in your device's country" even though the device was identified as a Vodafone device in the pull-down menu.

I suppose I could get a second account based in Italy (although as I don't have an Italy based credit card this might not even be possible), but that would be a pain for all sorts of reasons.

Has anyone heard anything about this change?  It seems it would affect many people like me who have Android phones from carriers in more than one country.  Any idea if there is any place at Google to complain?


----------



## omegagt (Jun 7, 2013)

DanDroidian said:


> I have the Note 2.
> 
> I have my email linked to an American credit card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It appears that the problem is related with some devices like the Galaxy Nexus, in your case maybe it's helping you to have the Note 2


----------



## WoozyBE (Jun 10, 2013)

It *used to* be that easy for me too. Until my wallet account was suddenly suspended for about 3 weeks. Now I'm stuck on my local play store.


----------



## redisdead (Jun 10, 2013)

Same problem here. Moves from UK to France, can't access apps only available in the French market.

It seems that now your market is linked to the country specified in Google wallet. Unfortunately I can't change it because I can't delete the remaining 0.04£ of the coupon I had when I bought the Nexus 7 in the UK. No app/music/book costing so low, and Google support won't delete this ridiculous amount of money. 

Browsing from a new Google account is a workaround, but I would have preferred not to be forced doing this.

Damn you Google changing your conditions like this.


----------



## yamatona (Jun 18, 2013)

redisdead said:


> Damn you Google changing your conditions like this.

Click to collapse



Region locking, it's the future!
Region locking is where the so called god of Globalization works for Companies, screws over customers. (cough Xbone, Google)


----------



## Muhammad.Muayad (Jun 19, 2013)

*THANK YOU*



DanDroidian said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried using www.hola.org? (It helps you access the US Google market from your computer but not from your phone yet. It also allows you to access a few other random sites in the US or UK while you are outside those places)
> 
> It is slowly adding more and more sites. I use it on my phone to access Hulu+ and Pandora, and I use it on my computer to access Hulu+ from my computer that is hooked up to my giant HD flat screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir, How can i Thank You enough you saved my digital life, *THANK YOU* for letting us know about Hola.org


----------



## rm7forever (Jun 21, 2013)

*hello every one,,

I have an idea for this problem and its works withe me, Its a solution in fact..
You can find more than way to connect with VPN in windows OS in your PC, names 'free vpn' 'hostspot' and more Just google it or google 'free vpn' you will see 100 ways, any way ....
after you connect you PC, then hit  www play google com and search for what you want, and tell him to download to your phone

really i try it, and its works with me ..
i hoe it useful 
*


----------



## Ognjen123 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Thank you for hola org its awesome ! Can u buy programs over it ?*


----------



## shunsai (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry. Can anyone explain to me what I'm missing by not being able to access the US Play store? I've been in Japan for several years now, so I've only always known the Japanese Play store/market.


----------



## society mike (Jul 8, 2013)

shunsai said:


> Sorry. Can anyone explain to me what I'm missing by not being able to access the US Play store? I've been in Japan for several years now, so I've only always known the Japanese Play store/market.

Click to collapse



I lived in Japan 13yrs and recently moved to USA bit mine still only shows Japanese Play store. Google told me my devices I brought with me from Japan have to be reset to factory settings,  all of them. Then reconnect to Play in the USA and it will work. 
This was true, it worked for a week. But my new phone I got here in USA is rooted so the Play store cannot verify that its on AT&T, so my Play store reverted back to Japanese version. 

Google said for phones, it checks the carrier network location first, then the geo-location, then the Google wallet information. All mine is from usa. 

They said it would work for me if I unroot and re-connect to Play. I just don't feel like unrooting my phone since it requires flashing stock rom back again. 
I'm waiting for the Nexus Android rom for HTC One to be released and I will do it.


----------



## LyuboA (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys I have try every method I can find to access the usa store nothing works until now I made gmail account with usa location use market unlocker pro to set play store to usa t-mobile and hotspot shield vpn force close play store delete cache login with the new usa gmail account and it worked

XDA Premium on GT-I9505


----------



## ccagomes (Jul 13, 2013)

*What I did!!*

First, sorry my bad English.

I'm in Brazil, and I would to download one app from UK.

How I got it!

1) Create a VPN Connection on PC (Windows 7).

2) Enter Google.co.uk , create an GMAIL with UK data (like address), but use my PHONE NUMBER from brazil (verification).

3) Install TunnelBear on my phone/tablet, and create a VPN for UK.

4) Clean App cache of GOOGLE PLAY

5) Join Google Play and add Other account (my new UK Gmail)

6) Go to Google.com on my phone, search for the app that i wanna download, and click. So, the phone will ask for what app i wanna use to open the link. Choose MARKET, when opens, chance account to your new account. And, Works!! Just Download!

I hope that it can works with other country's.


----------



## hayyaan (Aug 7, 2013)

So after weeks of this driving me insane, I just installed Tunnelbear, force closed Playstore and ran it again and it worked!

I can't believe it did, after everything I had tried.. from factory resets to removing SIM to run it and marketenabler.. nothing worked.

Don't know what to say.


----------



## leandronb (Aug 31, 2013)

so guys, there is no way to use google music anymore if you are from another country than US?
i am here in Brazil and used tunnelbear i tried to login but it says that is not available to my country, and when i tried to login with my father email it appeared that screen allowing to use google music, so, is there some way to use now?


----------

